
All Your MySQL DataBase Are Belong To Us - grecs
http://www.novainfosecportal.com/2012/06/11/all-your-mysql-database-are-belong-to-us/
======
debacle
> Here are all the details we’ve gleamed so far,

:twitch:

<http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/gleam>

<http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/glean>

